# Taking Greek Online



## Kstone1999 (Aug 29, 2007)

Im currently a student at RTS in charlotte. I have not taken Greek yet. The seminary offers Greek 1 in the summer. Its a three week course. They also offer Greek 1 and Greek 2 online where You have 6 months to finish. I want to do whats best for learning..not just getting through it. 

Does anyone have any expereience taking a courses online, especially languages?

Any Thoughts?


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't know about taking it online but a 3 week course is pretty intense. You'll be eating and sleeping greek. The online course sounds better if you will have hard copy texts as well.


----------



## Contra Marcion (Aug 29, 2007)

I took Greek 1 online from RTS, and found it to be very doable. You have to be self-disciplined enough to study every night, but it wasn't all that tough. I even did it while deployed to Kuwait, sitting in out tent hospital with Mounce's book and my UBS4 text! 

Dr. Harlow is very helpful if you get stuck, and Mounce's workbook is extremely user-friendly. Also, the NT502 (Greek 1) webpage is full of helpful resources.

One thing that should also help tremendously is to get with your pastor, or other Koine-speaker/reader, and bounce pronounciations and parsings off of him as you study. 

All in all, I'd highly recommend the online option.


----------



## Broadus (Sep 15, 2007)

The three-week course is often referred to as "suicide Greek" for good reason.  I, too, would go with the online version.

Bill


----------

